# Worldmark Steamboat Springs



## Marathoner (Jul 23, 2014)

I am considering buying a timeshare in order to ski in prime weeks (week 51, 52, 7).  If I buy Worldmark credits with the intent of booking at Steamboat in a 2BR or larger during those weeks, what are your views on the possibility of consistently securing those weeks each year?

I was recently able to exchange via II into a 2BR at Worldmark Steamboat next year and wanted to get people's view on how the supply/demand looks for Worldmark Steamboat.  Thank you.


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 23, 2014)

You can book right at 13 months for full weeks in Worldmark. I got a very late start at about the 12-month mark, and I was able to book only partial weeks in 2/3 BR, but there were plenty of 1br.

The beauty of WM, though is the wait list. Since I started my waitlists in March (which I thought was late, but apparently still put me high on the priority list), I have matched a full week for the exact dates I wanted, so now I have 1 each of 1br, 2br, and 3br for Christmas week this year. As expected the 3br was the last to match, but this occurred by mid-June.

Wyndham also has units at Steamboat, and generally there are plenty of 1 and 2 BRs at the 10 month mark. 3 BR not so much. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 23, 2014)

Marathoner said:


> I am considering buying a timeshare in order to ski in prime weeks (week 51, 52, 7).  If I buy Worldmark credits with the intent of booking at Steamboat in a 2BR or larger during those weeks, what are your views on the possibility of consistently securing those weeks each year?
> 
> I was recently able to exchange via II into a 2BR at Worldmark Steamboat next year and wanted to get people's view on how the supply/demand looks for Worldmark Steamboat.  Thank you.



Just to clarify, in Worldmark, you can reserve at any Worldmark 13 months in advance - you have the same rights as every other Worldmark owner. You should be able to secure a reservation by calling at the 13-month mark. I know of some Worldmark owners who use the Worldmark reservation rules to their advantage to secure very high demand times - for example, a 9-night stay booked earlier than most people want, so they have 2 "throwaway" days plus the week they want. I don't know if that's done at Steamboat, but it might be.


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 23, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> Just to clarify, in Worldmark, you can reserve at any Worldmark 13 months in advance - you have the same rights as every other Worldmark owner. You should be able to secure a reservation by calling at the 13-month mark. I know of some Worldmark owners who use the Worldmark reservation rules to their advantage to secure very high demand times - for example, a 9-night stay booked earlier than most people want, so they have 2 "throwaway" days plus the week they want. I don't know if that's done at Steamboat, but it might be.



It appears the most impacted Worldmark resorts that might need one to use throwaway days are clustered in an easy one-day's drive from those in WA, OR. I thought I would need throwaway days for West Yellowstone for the weeks leading up to July 4th next year, but it was wide open for about 3 weeks into the 13-month booking window, which leads me to think resorts that require 2 full driving days from the Pac NW are in less demand. Granted that was for a summer week, but I'll find out later this year (for next Christmas/New Years) if throwaway days are needed at Steamboat, but I suspect not so much. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 1, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> It appears the most impacted Worldmark resorts that might need one to use throwaway days are clustered in an easy one-day's drive from those in WA, OR. I thought I would need throwaway days for West Yellowstone for the weeks leading up to July 4th next year, but it was wide open for about 3 weeks into the 13-month booking window, which leads me to think resorts that require 2 full driving days from the Pac NW are in less demand. Granted that was for a summer week, but I'll find out later this year (for next Christmas/New Years) if throwaway days are needed at Steamboat, but I suspect not so much.
> 
> I hope you're right! I'll be finding out in a couple of months! I was trying not to be too direct about what I was saying to protect another TUGGER; there may only be a few times/locations that have such ridiculously high demand that cause that. The year after it might be 10 days or even 11 with more throwaway days if everyone knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 2, 2014)

For clarification or emphasis.  If you are booking right at the 13 month mark to secure a possibly high demand reservation, do it online, not via phone.  Online booking opens at 6:00 am, the call center does not open until 8:00 am.  (Pacific Time)  But if you are going to use a grouped reservation (two or more resorts), that cannot be done online, you need to call for those.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 2, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> For clarification or emphasis.  If you are booking right at the 13 month mark to secure a possibly high demand reservation, do it online, not via phone.  Online booking opens at 6:00 am, the call center does not open until 8:00 am.  (Pacific Time)  But if you are going to use a grouped reservation (two or more resorts), that cannot be done online, you need to call for those.



Thanks Fred - good point. It's the reverse for Wyndham because ARP reservations in that system can only be done over the phone.


----------

